# floating medium?



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

Today at walmart I saw floating medium in the craft paint section. 
I read the bottle not very helpful. 

How many bottles would it take to float a 6'5", 250lb man/boy?


----------



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

1 bottle for every ten pounds should do it. That should get you about 3 feet off the ground.


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

it may be cheaper to just lose weight!

really what is this stuff?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

A floating medium is a gel (usually) which allows paint colors to be blended easier. If you've tried watercolor painting without a floating medium you may have noticed the colors can run rather than blend.

Since acrylics dry quickly this method often requires additives and/or mediums to be added to the paint. This slows drying and increases the ease of blending.


----------

